# im going to lose my house



## dont_know (Jun 27, 2016)

this is a long story so i am sorry

me and ex-fiancé have 2 children together and live in the house that my grandparents left me in there will when they died (i moved in before we got together). and we have been in a legal fight over who gets to stay in the house that i own.

it looks like according to my solicitor that she might be allowed to stay there until the children are 18.

is this true?

and any advice is welcome.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

dont_know said:


> this is a long story so i am sorry
> 
> me and ex-fiancé have 2 children together and live in the house that my grandparents left me in there will when they died (i moved in before we got together). and we have been in a legal fight over who gets to stay in the house that i own.
> 
> ...


*What country do you reside in? 

And what is their legal basis for such a decision?*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

a lawyer will do you better than this forum.


----------



## dont_know (Jun 27, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *What country do you reside in?
> 
> And what is their legal basis for such a decision?*


all my solicitor has said is because its the children's home and the only place they know.

its the uk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

dont_know said:


> all my solicitor has said is because its the children's home and the only place they know.
> 
> its the uk


*In a lot of the U.S., because it was inherited property bequeathed to a child by their parents, it is still very much yours. But by the same token, you would still have the responsibility to pay for adequate housing for the kids elsewhere, provided she was given custody of them!

Not being familiar with UK family law standards, I would check in and at least get a second and third opinion, inclusive of other acceptable remedies, from other competent attorneys!

Best of luck to you, my friend!*


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

dont_know said:


> all my solicitor has said is because its the children's home and the only place they know.
> 
> its the uk


Then go for full custody using the same logic that the kids need to stay in their home.


----------



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

Cooper said:


> dont_know said:
> 
> 
> > all my solicitor has said is because its the children's home and the only place they know.
> ...


Great advice, he should use it!


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

dont_know said:


> this is a long story so i am sorry
> 
> me and ex-fiancé have 2 children together and live in the house that my grandparents left me in there will when they died (i moved in before we got together). and we have been in a legal fight over who gets to stay in the house that i own.
> 
> ...


Hmm, depends on the country. It doesn't seem you are in the US. Is your baby momma on the deed of the house? Was the house transferred into your name? If that negative on both, I would think you'd be okay, but I am not a barrister/solicitor.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Try a different lawyer!

Nothing wrong with a second opinion.


----------

